# Leopard Gecko Breathing??



## sharkypoolking (Feb 27, 2012)

I have 2 leopard geckos in one viv. they were both brought at a young age so sexing isnt acurate at the moment but i believe that it looks like one of them may turn out to be a male and the other a female.

One of the seem to be making a squeeking noise whilst breathing. its not that she is frightened cause he/she is climbing out of the viv on her own and is her normal adventurous self whilst she is out. Her behaviour is completely normal other than that, Eating well and shedding as normal.

Just wondering if its anything to be concerned about?


----------



## Superted1000 (Dec 26, 2011)

Found this on the net that might help

Respiratory Infections

This type of infection is quite common in leopard geckos and is usually a direct result of the carers non-understanding of their general needs. Ive seen this happen alot with new leopard gecko owners who have been given the wrong information or supplies when purchasing a gecko or have read no literature about them either beforehand or during there care. Respiratory infections occur when the cage becomes too cool. This coolness lowers the leopard geckos immunity. The first signs that your leopard gecko has a respiratory infection are: 1. Wheezing 2. Discharge from the nose 3. Laboured breathing.

Thankfully respiratory infections can be cured more simply than other problems your leopard gecko may encounter. This can be cured by simply heating the cage up more by a few degrees. This should allow your leopard geckos immunity to become stronger and fend off the illness. As always, if the issue persists contact your vet


----------



## sharkypoolking (Feb 27, 2012)

Well the tank is 95'F in hot end. but she does spend more of her time in the moist rather than the hot hide


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

sharkypoolking said:


> Well the tank is 95'F in hot end. but she does spend more of her time in the moist rather than the hot hide


The moist hide should be on the hot side or at least half on the hot side.


----------



## Superted1000 (Dec 26, 2011)

That's maybe too hot for keeping Leos at and maybe a bit to hot for your Leo as she spends her time in the moist hide!

Try bringing the temps down a tad then maybe she will use the hot hide! I keep mine at (sorry I do my heat in celcius) 29-30 with no problems!


----------



## sharkypoolking (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah, the other one isnt shy at all he just lyes int he middle infront of a rock decoration. ill try turning it down a tad. yeah im flucuates between 34-35'c depending on temp of house. and the moist hide is in the middle of the tank, heat mat takes up half of the tank


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

You will need to separate and get the female to a rep vet if she has R.I.


----------



## Superted1000 (Dec 26, 2011)

sharkypoolking said:


> , ill try turning it down a tad. yeah im flucuates between 34-35'c depending on temp of house.


Give it a go at 29-30 (32 max) for a week or two to see how things go! It won't hurt them as this is in there temp range! 

Fingers crossed you will find things alot better!!: victory:


----------



## sharkypoolking (Feb 27, 2012)

Its just bizarre that she isnt showing any other symptoms. Like runny nose or anything like that. Also her behaviour hasnt changed. its not likely to be due to fighting with the other one is it. cant imagine it. not seen them going at it. they make noises at one another every now and then, but thats it.


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

R.i can very quickly kill an animal. reptiles hide sicknesses until its too late as a sick animal would be killed off in the wild. You need to get the gecko to a vet and if its r.i it will need to be treated before its 2 late

If they are oposite sex they will need to b split up before early matting occurs again if it does it will be the female that suffers.


----------



## CristinaReptile (Feb 6, 2021)

You really shouldn’t cohab leopard geckos. It would be best to separate them properly. Leopard geckos don’t enjoy being housed together and it’s not worth the risk and potential harm it could cause either of your precious Leos


----------

